# Detailingworld™ Lite Review-Royal Hand Wax Applicator



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Lite Review- Royal Hand Wax Applicator.
*

*What Are they?:*

I was looking around for some new wax applicators to replace my current ones and saw these and thought I would give them a go due to the funky colour...

*Royal Pads say:*

*Royal Hand Wax Applicator - Green

Designed for the hand application of waxes.*

So thats that then, no hyperbole or guff just what you need to know.:lol:

*How do they perform?:
*

The applicator came supplied in its own smart little bag and as you can see is a funky green colour which makes a change.



The shape of the pads is really cool, there is enough to hold on to with the extra bit at the top and the sponge itself is really dense yet really soft.

They are also a perfect size for the standard 200ml pot.

Wax application is really easy with these and at no point do you find your hands cramping, they are natural to use and just glide over the panels.



The applicator was stiff enough so it didn't bunch up when being used but soft enough to be gentle on the paint.

*Conclusion:*

I had to spend a long time thinking about this one because its 'just' an applicator but it really is superb, I have used several different applicators and thought I had found 'the one' until I tried these.

If you need a new wax applicator or just want to try something different for your wax application needs I would really say that to date this is the best applicator I have used, so give em a go :thumb:

*Price: *
£3 each and are available from here: http://www.royalpads.co.uk/royal-hand-wax-applicator---green-70-p.asp

Value wise £3 is a bargain for a quality wax applicator which is built to last :thumb:

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

